# UK People: Lian Li V2000 case



## J-Man (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey. I cannot find this case on no site at all that has it 

SpecialTech has it but it's out of stock but is there anywhere else that would have it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/cPath/33_197/products_id/2466


----------



## J-Man (Oct 26, 2008)

Is the price on that a complete joke? It's £155 on SpecialTech...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Is the price on that a complete joke? It's £155 on SpecialTech...



I'm hoping it is because £500 for a case is a just wrong!

it includes a mass off water cooling things though

here isanother one http://www.tekcomputersuk.com/lian-pcv2000a-plus-aluminium-silver-p-105409797.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 26, 2008)

The one from the Cooling Shop has a Koolance Liquid Cooling set up installed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Where does the motherboard go lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 26, 2008)

Top right.


----------



## _jM (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Where does the motherboard go lol



Was that a serious question?  Its a BTX form.. :shadedshu


----------



## J-Man (Oct 26, 2008)

I may have to purchase this case now guys. I love it's sheer size, especially the size inside the case. I hope my Zalman 9700 cooler fits where I want it. I'm gonna do some modifications as well like add fans. I'll also get some cold cathodes too to lighten up the case. I'll take pictures for you guys to show off .


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope the "i hope my 9700 fits" bit was a joke, you could fit your kids and the family dog in there along with any system known to man!


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> I hope the "i hope my 9700 fits" bit was a joke, you could fit your kids and the family dog in there along with any system known to man!





Seriously - Are you that stupid to spend £500 on a case?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Seriously - Are you that stupid to spend £500 on a case?



as already said, the £500 case comes with all the water cooling stuff you need.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 26, 2008)

I heard koolance weren't great though...maybe that's just XS influence lol
also, I prefer the TJ07, but if we're talking lian-li, TYR series  hehe


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Seriously - Are you that stupid to spend £500 on a case?



Please refrain from these types of comments.

Have you seen the newer Lian Li 2010? http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/12367/103/


----------



## J-Man (Oct 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Please refrain from these types of comments.
> 
> Have you seen the newer Lian Li 2010? http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/12367/103/


 Is that the same inside as the V2000? What is different in that from the V2000?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2008)

It tells you in the review.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Why does it has space for 2 power supplies? I'll go look at the price on this.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

£172 on overclockers. Not bad I guess.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the V2000 only available in silver? I'd like a black version instead. I don't think the V2010 is for me because the whole "it supports 2 power supplies".


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2008)

J-Man said:


> Is the V2000 only available in silver? I'd like a black version instead. I don't think the V2010 is for me because the whole "it supports 2 power supplies".



you dont have to use two, it just has the option to have room for two.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> you dont have to use two, it just has the option to have room for two.


 I know but I noticed a difference in the V2000  and the V2010 which was that the front was on the left for the V2000 and the motherboard was in the top right and the V2010 was the front on the right and the motherboard in the top left (same as my current case). Is the V2000 still a good choice? I like it's sheer interior.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 27, 2008)

~I had found the V2000 in black at some site I've never tried before, certainly not a big or known name...

http://www.pcupgrade.co.uk/productdetails.asp?ProductID=1558&categoryid=78 £140?

Kustompc also have it 
hope I was some help J


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Exavier said:


> ~I had found the V2000 in black at some site I've never tried before, certainly not a big or known name...
> 
> http://www.pcupgrade.co.uk/productdetails.asp?ProductID=1558&categoryid=78 £140?
> 
> ...


 Oh I already have that saved in my favourites tab 

Cheers. On Friday when I get paid, I'll buy it. I love the interior space.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 27, 2008)

I might go for the Lian Li V2000B Plus II but I can't seem to find a site that has it.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

only place I found a "Plus II" was CoolPC, US but they ship UK...
sorry I can't be more help, I was searching for ages for this myself but changed my mind for a Silverstone TJ07 because I couldn't decide


----------



## J-Man (Oct 28, 2008)

Exavier said:


> only place I found a "Plus II" was CoolPC, US but they ship UK...
> sorry I can't be more help, I was searching for ages for this myself but changed my mind for a Silverstone TJ07 because I couldn't decide


 Thanks. That is the V2000B Plus 2 right?


----------



## Exavier (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not sure, no mention of whether it's 2000b or not

take a look


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 1, 2008)

£500 or £150 - Its still a silly amount of money to spend on a case.

I didn't mean it in a offensive way when I said 'Stupid', its just the way it came across.


----------

